# Neutering: After care & what to expect?



## AmbientWanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello!

So I have group of four females and I'm looking to add two males. I've found the two males I would like, from a responsible breeder near by.
I DO NOT want any litters, therefore when my male rats reach 4 months they will be neutered (they will be housed separately for the next 2 months until they are of the correct age).

I have a spare dog crate I'm not using, I am thinking of using Vinyl coated mesh to ensure the wire isn't too far apart for the small male rats to escape, and they will be housed in there until ready for their neuter. 

I will be buying an add on for my single critter nation just before the boys get neutered, so if the females and the males don't get along, there will be two adequately sized cage for the two mischiefs. If they DO get along, all 6 will have free roam of the whole Double CN.

Now, I know recovery and to know they are sterile is about 4 weeks so I am thinking of housing them in the top of the CN (as I will have the add on by then) and using fleece with towelling underneath to ensure it's gentle on what I can only imagine will be two very sore set of balls 

I would love to now what people have gone through post neuter, what I should expect for these guys and how I can adapt their living space so that it's better for them in recovery (E.G. having low things so they aren't jumping around too much, or separating them until they recover from the anaesthetic?)

Also, if there's a thread with regards to correct introductions would someone mind sending me in that direction?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Have your vet prescribe metacam (meloxicam) for three- four days. If the rats aren't in pain, they will leave the stitches alone. Keep the cage super clean. I'm not a fan of fleece liners at all, but here it is good because there is no bedding that could bother the wounds, at least for the first few days. I change the fleece twice a day, I know it is a lot, but it will decrease the chances of a potential infection (rare) and abscesses. For me, those are the main things Would you neuter both rats at the same time? My vet gives discount for more than 1 rat Rats heal from a neuter super fast. Your rats must be 100% healthy with no respiratory infection at the time of the neuter or complications are possible.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Also avoid staples are rats usually won't leave them alone.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

For rat introductions, I always used the Carrier Method with great success. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?193945-Introducing-Rats-using-the-Carrier-Method


----------



## AmbientWanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Have your vet prescribe metacam (meloxicam) for three- four days. If the rats aren't in pain, they will leave the stitches alone. Keep the cage super clean. I'm not a fan of fleece liners at all, but here it is good because there is no bedding that could bother the wounds, at least for the first few days. I change the fleece twice a day, I know it is a lot, but it will decrease the chances of a potential infection (rare) and abscesses. For me, those are the main things Would you neuter both rats at the same time? My vet gives discount for more than 1 rat Rats heal from a neuter super fast. Your rats must be 100% healthy with no respiratory infection at the time of the neuter or complications are possible.


Thank you! I'll go armed with information about painkillers just in case! The bottom of my critter nation is tiled and is therefore really easy to keep clean but they won't be in there until they're sterile so it makes no odds to them. I also despise fleece, it's not the best but if it's nice and clean for them, I'll do it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Griboulli has given fantastic advice I just want to add a few things. IF the vet refuses to give you Metacam (or meloxicam which is the generic version) to take home, pick up infant liquid ibuprofen on the way home. Can you get us a weight on your lad and we will have you pre-armed with effective pain med doses for the meloxicam and the ibu just in case. Also, ask if/when he got an injected pain killer during the surgery and what it was. for eg if they only used buprenorphine, then it only lasts 8 hours. A metacam injectoni is 12-24 hours depending if the rat was given enough...vets notoriously underdose metacam. A rat in pain after a neuter will shift a lot, seem uncomfortable, try sleeping on their side, might suck in their sides and twist (the owwie stretch), or lick the incision a lot. They would need pain meds asap if they are acting like this.
A good neuter usually only takes about 3 days on fleece (or you can use soft paper-based beddings as the incision should be closed). I prefer glue as my external closure, hopefully they don't use staples as the tissue is very friable and can tear and rats often rip out staples like they try to remove the bandaids from our fingers.
Soon after that you should start seeing shrivelling from the base of the testicles and it will work its way up, Neuter abscesses are not uncommon as rats often react to the internal sutures etc...they are nasty but easily taken care of at home..we'll help you if you end up with one. If the incision looks funky to you then get your nose in and keep sniffing for foul smells of infection. Then he would need antibiotics.

Most neuters heal fast and clean, so basically all these warnings are just meant to help you IF something else happens.


----------



## Fayrie (Jun 28, 2016)

Make sure to keep them company, I've had great success in my boys attitude towards me when he realized that I was there to help him recover. He is now super sweet and knows how to ask me for help.


----------



## AmbientWanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

lilspaz68 said:


> Griboulli has given fantastic advice I just want to add a few things. IF the vet refuses to give you Metacam (or meloxicam which is the generic version) to take home, pick up infant liquid ibuprofen on the way home. Can you get us a weight on your lad and we will have you pre-armed with effective pain med doses for the meloxicam and the ibu just in case. Also, ask if/when he got an injected pain killer during the surgery and what it was. for eg if they only used buprenorphine, then it only lasts 8 hours. A metacam injectoni is 12-24 hours depending if the rat was given enough...vets notoriously underdose metacam. A rat in pain after a neuter will shift a lot, seem uncomfortable, try sleeping on their side, might suck in their sides and twist (the owwie stretch), or lick the incision a lot. They would need pain meds asap if they are acting like this.
> A good neuter usually only takes about 3 days on fleece (or you can use soft paper-based beddings as the incision should be closed). I prefer glue as my external closure, hopefully they don't use staples as the tissue is very friable and can tear and rats often rip out staples like they try to remove the bandaids from our fingers.
> Soon after that you should start seeing shrivelling from the base of the testicles and it will work its way up, Neuter abscesses are not uncommon as rats often react to the internal sutures etc...they are nasty but easily taken care of at home..we'll help you if you end up with one. If the incision looks funky to you then get your nose in and keep sniffing for foul smells of infection. Then he would need antibiotics.
> 
> Most neuters heal fast and clean, so basically all these warnings are just meant to help you IF something else happens.


I'm ever so grateful! I have some infant liquid ibuprofen in actually, we've had a horrendous few weeks with my little boy so it's been around! They did say that they give a painkiller during the surgery in order to help with the pain afterwards, although I'm not entirely sure and the woman I spoke to couldn't remember off the top of her head (the vet who deals with rats was actually busy doing a dog neuter at that moment in time)

I had a female 4 years back who got a mammary tumour, and she was stitched up. After my best efforts, she ended up removing the stitches. So she had staples, and she removed them. Eventually, they put glue on and she healed very well. Sadly, she was PTS 6 weeks later but I remember how horrendous it was trying to get her to not rip her side open! I'm hoping it's not going to be that bad with the males trying to open their testicles up 

So I'm guessing, because of the surgery, the external visual impact of the balls is less intimidating? I didn't know that they shrunk, I've never had a rat go through a neuter before!


----------



## AmbientWanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

Fayrie said:


> Make sure to keep them company, I've had great success in my boys attitude towards me when he realized that I was there to help him recover. He is now super sweet and knows how to ask me for help.


I hadn't thought of that! Thank you! I'm hoping I will be able to spend a lot of time with them and they'll be brave enough to be willing to engage in free time with me ( and hopefully the ladies once they're sterile)


----------

